# Bolt extraction problem



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

So I have a rifle from the day I bought it, it has always seemed to give me problems. Didn’t matter what rounds I fed through it, reloads or factory it would show some slight pressure signs or the extractor rings would show up on the brass. As more rounds were fed through it the stiffer the bolt got to pull back after firing. To which now it is every shot I have to get the bolt a little hit with something to release and pull back. I have cleaned the rifle many times and ran the browning four step process to try and get rid of fouling if there was any. But then last night I noticed a bunch of gunk in the receiver area where the barrel threads on and also looks like a weird metal wire in between the threads. I believe it’s from the threads but not sure. Just seeing what any of you might know I can try different, not really getting much from the manufacturer when the problem started getting worse, waiting for a call back from them on the new issue. It’s a 28 nosler Christensen mesa


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You should get a hold of Christensen then and ask them. They have a pretty good reputation so they should help you with it.

-DallanC


----------



## aspiring_hunter (May 6, 2020)

Agreed. Christensen has excellent customer service. I own an ridgleline and a MPR. 

My MPR came with a bad extractor spring. They offered to send one to me in the mail or have it shipped to them (on their dime) and back to me and allow them to fix the problem. I opted to do it myself because I was in a hurry. But CA will take care of you for sure.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Humpy, I have the same rifle and although I’ve only shot 20 rounds out of my 28 Nosler, I haven’t had this problem and the action moves smoothly without any sticking or otherwise. 

I did call Christensen for some torque specs and they were really nice and helpful. Hopefully you can get a resolution as that’s a pretty expensive rifle to have issues with.


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

That’s good to hear and yeah I have reached out to them many times about this gun and done little things they instructed but it just seems to keep getting worse so I put a call into them last week and waiting to hear back. Hope they can get this fixed by october


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll wager that you'll end up sending it in to them for a repair. 

As for using it this October, I wouldn't count on it. Elk hunt starts in a little more than 2 months, and they haven't even told you to send it back yet


Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------

